

Stringy - A multibyte string manipulation lib for PHP - __debug__
https://github.com/danielstjules/Stringy

======
__debug__
Thought I'd share a library I made a few months ago, and which has received
some contributions since. It's inspired by underscore.string.js, and can be
used via method chaining or a static class. It was mostly designed to help
simplify working with multibyte strings in the language.

